# Pin-Überprüfung



## Invader (27. Okt 2004)

Hi


Finde ich hier jemanden, der mir hilft. Ich habe eine PIN Abfrage auf meinem Frame. Die PINs stehen in einer Access Datenbank. 
Ich weiß nicht wie ich beides miteinander verknüpfe bzw. die Überprüfung, ob PIN richtig war oder nicht, durch führe.

Ich habe 2 Klassen (Anfang und DB) und eine mdb Datenbank.

Ist hier einer, der sich das anschauen könnte, dann würde ich es ihm schicken. Ich weiß ja leider nicht ob sich mein Lehrer auch hier rumtreibt, ansonsten hätte ich es hier offen gepostet


----------



## foobar (27. Okt 2004)

Was hast du denn bisher unternommen um das Problem zu lösen? Was genau verstehst du nicht?
Poste doch mal etwas Code.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

pin aus der Textbox auslesen als string

preparedStatement ps erzeugen
SELECT COUNT(*) FROM TABLE WEHRE PIN=?

setString(1,pinAusTextbox)

ergebnis lesen (wenn ==1, dann exisitiert pin in DB)


----------

